# SAINT PETERSBURG | Lotos Tower | 150m | 43 fl | U/C



## Bassik (Jun 4, 2010)

Lotos Tower
Location - 72 Primorskiy avenue., Saint-Petersburg, Russia Google Maps
Apart-Hotel 
Height: 150m
Floors: 43
Total square - 55 250 sq.m.


By Кактус 4.03.12



Кaктус;89133927 said:


>


----------



## novaguy (Nov 28, 2005)

looks promising.


----------



## Maastricht (Feb 13, 2012)

looks alright


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

It's great but why is there nothing around it?


----------



## Kolony (Jan 20, 2012)

This is a great project for Saint Petersburg!!!


----------



## Bassik (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice, I like buildings with Y-shaped floor plates.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

It looks a lot taller than 150 meter, but that is a good thing.


----------



## Bassik (Jun 4, 2010)

U/C


----------



## Bassik (Jun 4, 2010)

25 January 





























http://vk.com/lotostower


----------



## Nneznajka (Apr 19, 2008)

WOW


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Looks fantastic. I wasn't aware this one was already u/c.


----------



## Maximalist (Dec 1, 2007)

I like it. Great shape, nice cladding. Looks futuristic, unlike the many glass boxes that are going up everywhere.


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

awesome shape...:master::master::cheers::cheers2:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice, St Petersburg's first skyscraper if I'm right!


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ yes, first 150+, if Lakhta Center don't top out first


----------



## Bassik (Jun 4, 2010)

By Evgeni60rus 30.03.2014


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

*30/03/2014*


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Why are there two identical foundations? Will there be twins??


----------



## Bassik (Jun 4, 2010)

13.04.14


----------



## Bassik (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Blue Flame (Jul 29, 2009)

Based on the renders, and the existing floorplates, I'm going to take a guess that the design has been altered somewhat.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Looks curved and three-winged to me.


----------



## Maximalist (Dec 1, 2007)

Nice to see this above ground, hope it turns out as good as the renderings.


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Someone once told me that the Lotus Tower will be only 105m high. Is that true?


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

Is this procject dead right now?









https://www.instagram.com/p/BPPumEKD9yC/


----------

